# Ptolus: The Prison of the Sahuagin Queen



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 15, 2007)

It is the second day of Moons, in the 720th year of the Tarsisian Empire.

In the Docks neighborhood of Ptolus, four who recently helped end the reign of terror of the murderer known as Longcoat gather once more in the Savage Shark tavern, discussing a strange rune circle they discovered in Longcoat's lair.

"Hail, Ada, Garn, Garnet. Well met again. I hope you've all enjoyed the day. It feels good to be out and about the upper city again. Not that I've anything against the docks, on the contrary, it is the memory of Longcoat's place I'd prefer to leave behind. But Vanden and I have found some interesting information regarding those encryptions." says Maugra in greating.

Garn scowls in response to Maugra's greeting. He nurses a drink, his good mood from earlier having been drained away by the day.

"Met the foulest smelling woman in the city. A !@#$ing lothian witchburning pyre wouldn't burn away her animal stench." He fingers a new glass flask at his belt purse with the hand not holding his drink. "You ready to !@#$ing head back down." He then seems to think over what Maugra said at the end "Do they mention what loot the Queen has?"

"Yes, tell me about the encryptions: What did you find?" Garnet asks, leaning forward with interest.

"Any information on where we're suicidally trekking into would be good," Ada says. "We came up with zero on our end."

"In the Delver's Guild Library -- oh, we're members -- we were shown a book by a Fonkin Hoddypeak," Maugra says. "He was searching for clues about something he called 'the Dreaming City,' but Fonkin apparently had to leave off his search for a time several hundred years ago when a war with the sahuagin of the Whitewind Sea threatened the young city of Ptolus, and Hoddypeak joined the crew of an Imperial Navy vessel as a ship's wizard.

"Finally, the Commissar of Ptolus presented a strange suggestion: He would marry the queen of the sahuagin nation, unifying the two peoples. What he hoped to accomplish this, Hoddypeak can't understand, as the long-lived elf predicts that war will begin again after the Commissar's death, since no children will be born of the union.

"In any case, it never ended up being an issue: The queen and her retinue arrived in Ptolus, where the ceremony was to take place in a temple built at the base of the Cliffs of Lost Wishes. But the queen and her retinue betrayed the Tarsisian Empire and attempted to murder the Commissar. His men, apparently prepared for just such an eventuality, killed the sahuagin retinue, and imprisoned the queen, holding her as a hostage to force a break in the war.

"Hoddypeak was at sea when all this happens, so he does not even speculate as to where she has been imprisoned, but simply notes that she is being kept magically asleep, to prevent further mischief from her until a permanent treaty can be reached.

"We believe that from the inscription we have found the resting place of the Queen of the Sahuagin," she finishes.

"Hmm, you think she was imprisoned with her jewelry? Noble weddings always have lots of !@#$ing jewelry. Did it say if she had a crown or necklace or crap like that?" Garn's calculating interest on this point is obvious.

"The book didn't say. Though she was a queen," replies Maugra.

Garn's avariciousness seems lost on Vanden.

"The important thing here is that we should investigate further: Now that Longcoat is gone, anyone could stumble into those sewers and release the Water Queen, and that could be disaster for all of Ptolus."

"Or get the crown jewels first." Garn nods in agreement then smiles. "Not to worry. She wakes up then a bit of fire and a clout to the head should !@#$ing take care of a water Queen. Saw who again or not. Let's go."

Garnet listens to Maugra's tale and is not surprised by Garn's reply.

"Sounds interesting. Was there any hint at what wards or guardians may stand in our way?"

"According to the tale Vanden read, there was no mention of where the Water Queen was hidden away," Maugra says. "So no, unfortunately we have no way of knowing what is ahead, beyond the water Queen herself."

Ada sits back.

"Well, we have an interesting challenge in front of us don't we? Take a chance on gold not there or unearth ancient evils. I hate Delvers. I hate the thought of being one. Having said that, we could easily take a look and sell the site to some sages for anthropological value."

"The perks seem worth it at the moment anyways. I've seen a few come to the temple for ministrations, but not spoken to many before today. To each their own though, Ada. But we don't have to look at this as part of the Delver's purview, given that we are working under the Docks. I don't think many of them make it down here." says Maugra, though it mostly comes out as a naive view of the adventuring community to which she now belongs.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 16, 2007)

"Whether its for the potential of gold or a sense of civic duty, I think we all agree to head in.  Are we ready today? Or does anyone want to pick up any more supplies?" says Maugra.

ooc: are we all completely healed and have full spells memorized?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 17, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Everyone is at full hit points, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Dec 17, 2007)

*Garn*

"*Longer we wait the more likely someone will !@#$ing break in and loot the jewels first. The Watch has probably cleaned out anything good in Longcoat's hole already. I'm !@#$ing ready*." Garn snarls.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 19, 2007)

"While I do not agree with Garn's avaricious intent, his sense of urgency is shared. We should hurry back to the tunnels beneath the Ten Bells before anyone else releases the Water Queen- either inadvertently or with intent."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 19, 2007)

"Lead on then Vanden, we'll have to see if we can even get into the Ten Bells to gain access." says Maugra standing and gathering her things, checking her dragon pistol.


----------



## Trench (Dec 20, 2007)

Ada sighs.

"Let's do it then."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 21, 2007)

The group troops back to the Ten Bells. The newly reopened front door has a single member of the watch standing in front of the door, reading a broadsheet.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 29, 2007)

Before they are too close to be over heard, Maugra mentions to the others, "I guess we should've discussed what happens if someone was posted here.  Lets keep walking by and see if the other entrance is guarded too." She tries to be as non-chalant as possible to avoid arrousing the guard's attention yet.


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 29, 2007)

Under his breath Garnet mutters "I could put him to sleep..." He smiles to himself and is impressed that he would scheme that way.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 2, 2008)

Vanden was nonplussed. "Shouldn't we simply tell him what we are about? Surely the Watch will be amenable to our further investigations?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 2, 2008)

"Doubt it." Maugra whispers as she walks on past the guard. She does not intend to stop. Whether they turn later to take Garnet up on his offer they shouldn't do it now that they've been spotted.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 3, 2008)

The far side of the Ten Bells -- what was once Coraithe Whitetree's hovel -- appears unguarded at first, although the front door is wide open.

After a moment, it's clear why that's so: The gnomish watchman who was supposed to be watching the door is over at the nearby bakery, where he's involved in a loud argument about the price of sticky buns.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 3, 2008)

Without hesitation Garn strides in, instinctively taking advantage of the opening.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 3, 2008)

Maugra follows indicating the rest should do likewise, and quietly.


----------



## Trench (Jan 4, 2008)

Ada smiles and follows the others as quietly as her considerable frame can manage.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 4, 2008)

With a slight frown, Vanden joins his companions as they sidle into the Ten Bells under the voluminous (and preoccupied) nose of the watchman.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 4, 2008)

Garn heads straight down getting out of casual hearing distance of the entryway rapidly.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 5, 2008)

Coraithe's hovel has gotten a thorough going-over by watchmen and, possibly, inquisitive gnome journalists. The entrance to the Ten Bells is no longer remotely hidden or secret, and (mostly dried) muddy footprints lead in and out of the tavern.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jan 6, 2008)

Garnet moves quickly so that the distracted guard won't notice him and slips inside with the others. Retracing his the steps of their last visit he moves to the cellar way. "Hopefully there won't be any investigators downstairs to bother us."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 10, 2008)

Seeing all the sights of heightened traffic, Vanden feels a sudden sense of urgency. He puts some hustle into his step, moving ahead of his companions, as he heads for the door to the basement... and beyond.

[sblock=ooc]Does it look like the traffic has gone this way, or does it seem confined to the upper levels of the tavern?[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 12, 2008)

Maugra ushers the others in, then follows towards the stairs into the basement.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 14, 2008)

Garn creeps forward, surprisingly quietly for one of his size. His ears pricked for sounds of Watch member banter or complaints.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 15, 2008)

The cellar appears just as it was, albeit marked by more footsteps on the sandy floor. 

The passage leading to the barricaded door extends no further, but the silence on the far side of that door is deafening.

Most of the foot traffic was headed toward Longcoat's lair. The body of the creature itself is gone, as are his grisly trophies, along with anything that might have been seen as valuable and was small enough to fit into a watchman's pocket.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 16, 2008)

"*Was it the @#$ing dart fountain we need to go down?" * Garn asks


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 17, 2008)

Vanden nods in response to Garn's cantankerous question. "Indeed it was. Now let us hope that we have deciphered the clues adequately... and that no one else has yet disturbed the site."

He tosses a wary glance towards the barricaded door- _A mystery for another time,_ he thinks- then moves purposefully down the hallway leading to Longcoat's former lair and the prison of the Sahuagin Queen.

[sblock=ooc]And I'm going to have to go back and refresh my memory from the other thread on exactly what it is that I think Vanden knows of the prison. [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jan 17, 2008)

"*At least it's out of !@#$ing darts now*." Garn follows down after him, still having no clue how he got the dragon fountain turning thing to work.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 17, 2008)

Maugra follows downstairs and lets Vanden take the lead towards the fountain.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jan 24, 2008)

"Even if it has no darts...  we still don't know how to work it... do we?" Garnet speaks in a low tone not wanting his voice to carry and alert anyone of their presence.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 24, 2008)

Over his shoulder, Vanden replies to Garnet, "I believe we need simply say the words 'ascend' or 'descend' in Dwarvish." Scratching his head, he murmurs to himself, "At least I hope it's dwarvish."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 24, 2008)

"I can certainly help there, but worse comes to worse I believe we have a couple of alternative pronunciations from our research." replies Maugra.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 28, 2008)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "I can certainly help there, but worse comes to worse I believe we have a couple of alternative pronunciations from our research." replies Maugra.




Garn pauses a moment waiting then snarls at her "*Well say the !@#$ing words then before the !@#$ing Watch comes back*." He glances over his shoulder blackly fingering the flasks at his belt.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 28, 2008)

"Point taken." replies Maugra. As everyone moves over to the area that is believed to be the elevator, Maugra speaks the word Descend in dwarvish.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jan 30, 2008)

Listening to Maugra, Garnet waits...  He is expecting the floor to move, but not really sure what to will happen.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 31, 2008)

There is a rumbling sound deep and loud enough to set the group's teeth to rattling, and then the rune circle and all within it slowly descends into the blackness of the earth, leaving the group staring down into a wide dark pit.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 31, 2008)

Garn goes up to the edge, peering into the darkness with his inhuman eyes looking for spiraling steps or rough areas he could climb down. "*Were we supposed to be !@#$ing standing on it?"*


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 1, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Yeah, I'm confused. Were we standing on it, or not? I assumed we would be, but looking back it doesn't look like we were explicit about it.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 1, 2008)

Maugra intones the dwarven for 'Ascend' hoping that that device will rise again.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 4, 2008)

The column rises back up.

[sblock=ooc]I didn't read it as you guys standing on it, sorry! And it looks like the subscription tool is more broken than I realized: I'm not getting updates when you post. I will try to be more vigilant.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 4, 2008)

"Alright now we know it works, everyone hop on." says Maugra. Once everyone is aboard, she'll say 'descend' again in dwarvish.

[sblock=ooc]thats odd. My account page shows new posts as they come in, though if I visit the boards and the unread posts have expired then they don't show up in my account page.  You could try editing your subscription to this thread to send emails too, that might work.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Feb 5, 2008)

Garn hops on then reloops his rope and puts it back into his carrysack.


----------



## Trench (Feb 7, 2008)

"Let's try not to die people," Ada says as she steps onto the platform.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 7, 2008)

Maugra steps on the platform behind Garnet and Vanden then says 'Descend'.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 7, 2008)

Vanden watches in scholarly fascination as the platform lowers the group into the unknown depths, pleased with the results of his and Maugra's research.


----------



## Trollbabe (Feb 7, 2008)

Trench said:
			
		

> "Let's try not to die people," Ada says as she steps onto the platform.



"Yes I couldn't agree more. Lets keep on our toes." Garnet smiles as he descends on the platform. "After all death is so permenant."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 8, 2008)

As Maugra repeats the command word once more, the stone circle rumbles its way down into the earth, lowering the group 30 feet into the earth.

The first thing that hits them is the smell: Living and working on the Docks makes one more or less immune to the smell of salt water and rotting fish, but this is something more. It smells as though Ptolus' sewers have been leaking into these hidden chambers, and there's something else, an almost palpable feeling of menace, like the musky stench of a rabid dog.

And then, as the platform reaches the floor, the group sees the water rising up to meet them: The bottom three feet of the room are filled with fouled sea water.

Finally, the platform thuds to a stop. The group has arrived in a hallway that stretches off to the west, according to Maugra, ending in a sealed stone floor with runes etched across its surface. The center of the seal is four-inch wide circular depression about an inch deep. On the southern wall, near the sealed portal, is another, more mundane looking doorway.

But there's little mundane about this place: The Stonelost carvers of old did beautiful work here, for all that it is a prison, and the support struts in the tunnel are carved to look like twisting columns of kelp and the walls depict stylized Tarsisian soldiers, men and dwarves, battling creatures emerging from the sea.

And carved over the sealed portal, there is a warning in dwarvish runes.
[sblock=Maugra]"The prison of Iasmini the Sahuagin Queen, who would be the doom of Ptolus. Release her not, lest you bear that title."[/sblock]


----------



## Trench (Feb 9, 2008)

Ada wrinkles her nose. "And people wonder why I question a Delver's sanity."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 9, 2008)

Maugra relates the carved runes, "It says, 'The prison of Iasmini the Sahuagin Queen, who would be the doom of Ptolus. Release her not, lest you bear that title.' Atleast we know our research was correct."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 11, 2008)

Vanden nods in response to Maugra. "Indeed."

He runs his hands over the runes on the portal, examining the seal. "The seal appears to be in place still, much the better for knowing. I wonder though, what the function of that portal may be?" He points to the mundane doorway.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 11, 2008)

"I think caution warrants a look. It would best be as prepared as possible before we open that seal or even try to figure out how to open it." replies Maugra.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 11, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Subscription tools are working again, hooray! Just subscribed to this new thread.

So, are we trying the door in the southern wall?[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 12, 2008)

Vanden puts his ear to the door to see if he can discern any activity beyond it.

[sblock=ooc]Listen check, +3[/sblock]

If he hears nothing, he will glance at the others to make sure they are ready, then gently open the door.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 12, 2008)

Maugra nods in readiness.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 13, 2008)

[sblock=Vanden]Vanden hears nothing through the door.[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 13, 2008)

"I hear nothing on the other side," Vanden informs his companions. He reaches out and opens the door.

[sblock=ooc]Presuming, of course, that it's not locked and/or barred.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 13, 2008)

The door opens into another room, 15 feet deep and 25 feet wide. The door is located five feet from the western wall along the northern wall.

Along the perimeter of the room are elaborately engraved pillars, a total of 10 in all, casting bars of shadow across the far walls. In the center of the room, protruding a foot or so above the brackish water, is a dais upon which rests a rune-encrusted golden amulet with a large red gem in the center. Looming over the dais and its treasure is a 10-foot tall metal statue of the Lion of Tarsis. The statue's body is streaked red and brown with rust.


----------



## Trench (Feb 14, 2008)

Ada looks around.

"Well. Tempting." she says, cocking her head toward the amulet.

"You realize it has to be too good to be true."


----------



## Trollbabe (Feb 15, 2008)

Garnet enters the small chamber holding his spear in one hand and raising his lantern in the other. The statue of the lion is somewhat symbolic of this place... forgotten... dissrepair. Leaning his spear against one of the pillars and with his spare hand he weaves a small pattern in the air focusing on the amulet trying to detect an arcane aura. (OOC: cast _detect magic_)


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Maugra follows Garnet in looking for any particular inscriptions and the like or changes in stonework.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 24, 2008)

Maugra examines the stonework, picking out what appear to be the Tarsisian officials who died because of Iasmini's treachery so long ago.

[sblock=Garnet]The amulet, about a third of a foot long, throbs with a moderate evocation aura.[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Feb 26, 2008)

Garnet looks to the others. "I am sure it will come as no surprise that the amulet is magic. Evocation magic to be exact. Traditionally a very violent school of magic if my book studies serve me correct. I am not sure if its a ward or the item itself that holds the aura. Be cautious..."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 27, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I'm not entirely clear- is the statue and dais located in some kind of pool? You mention brackish water, but not a pool.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 27, 2008)

ooc: we really are missing the impulsive thief character aren't we. All of us are entirely too cautious.

"Caution is usually well founded, but we need to find some way into the portal. Everyone stand back out of the door and I'll pick it up." says Maugra urging caution but moving to accomplish something.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 3, 2008)

*Garn's concern for the group's true goal is heart felt and evident.*

"*You can't !@#$ing tell the difference between a trap spell and a !@#$ing loot spell? What kind of !@#$ing wizard help are you? Can you tell if its a one shot magic if the dwarf bites it? That's a !@#$ing good size gem on there."* Garn ducks back behind the door letting the dwarf brave the risk, the dart trap still fresh on his mind.

*"!@#$ing muck water*." he curses as the brackish water sloshes from his movement.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 4, 2008)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]I'm not entirely clear- is the statue and dais located in some kind of pool? You mention brackish water, but not a pool.[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]The entire level is full up to your waists.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2008)

Garn peeks around the corner of the door to see if Maugra is hesitating or died silently upon reaching for the amulet.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 10, 2008)

Vanden, too, waits near the door as Maugra suggests, though hesitant to let anyone else move into harm's way.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 13, 2008)

Maugra's hand closes around the amulet and removes it from the dais. For a moment, it seems like nothing is going to happen, and then a wave of heat fills the room, exploding into fire.

Maugra plunges beneath the filthy water, avoiding the fiery blast, as do Garnet, Vanden and Garn.

They resurface a moment later to find the slow-moving Ada's burning body floating atop the water, still.

[sblock=ooc]Ada takes 8 points of damage from the fireball trap, dropping her to -5 hit points.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 13, 2008)

"Okay bad idea." says Maugra as she rushes to Ada's body. She quickly rolls her over in the water to extinguish the flames then casts a cure light wounds to try and revive her.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 14, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Maugra's spell heals 3 points of damage for Ada.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 14, 2008)

"Quick, lets get Ada up out of the water. She'll live, but I'll need to offer her more of Tuen's blessings." says Maugra supporting Ada from around the neck and drawing her through the water towards the elevator.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 15, 2008)

Vanden sloshes his way towards Ada's body, assisting Maugra with the weight. "Is she breathing?" His concern heavily tinges his tone.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 15, 2008)

"Yes, she will make it, but itd be best to get her out of the water." replies Maugra.


----------



## Trollbabe (Mar 18, 2008)

Garnet resurfaces and quickly moves to help with Ada. Garnet can't help but think its ironic that the water that is slowly erroding and destroying this place just saved him. Garnet helps his companions move Ada's injured body.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2008)

*"!@#$ing idiots! She's still on fire!" * Garn's calloused wet hand lashes out to slap the flames and dunk the burning parts under the water then yank her back up. "*Get your scrawny ass out of the way, I gots her." * Garn snarls at the others and pulls Ada's bulk up onto the dais for Maugra to work on her once the flames are out and she is no longer burning. *"!@#$*" Garn exhales as he sees the burns on her.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 21, 2008)

Maugra sacrifices another prepared spell to restore Ada after Garn and the others have got her out of the water and she has stopped burning.

ooc: thats bless and prot from chaos gone and all of Maugra's clw for the day.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 21, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Maugra heals another 6 points of damage to Ada.[/sblock]


----------



## Trench (Mar 22, 2008)

Ada opens her eyes and winces at the burns covering her body.

"I hate dungeons."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 24, 2008)

"*Let's see the amulet. It got any jewels init?"*


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 25, 2008)

There is, indeed, a large red gem in the middle of the rune-covered amulet.


----------



## Trollbabe (Mar 26, 2008)

Almost paniced that the greedy rogue will damage the amulet Garnet blurts out, "Gems in magical amulets are there for a reason... Don't go getting any bright ideas or dreaming of fortunes lost!" He then recoils a bit realizing who he is speaking to. "Anyways it probably has a purpose."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 27, 2008)

"Sorry about that Ada, we must assume most things are trapped down here I suppose.  I'm out of healing unfortunately. Perhaps we should just return and figure out what that amulet does. I'm not keen on moving past those city watchmen in and out of here repeatedly though." says Maugra.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 28, 2008)

The pleased avaricious look on the broken face of the half-orc as he admires the huge gem turns ugly at Garnet's words. He spins around with a glare on his face and sloshes towards the young man, creating waves of filthy water as his mass pushes towards Vanden.

The beat stick is in his hand and an ugly look is on his face. He jabs Garnet with the thumb from his other hand though. "*Your !@#$ing job, wizard boy, is to say whether its still !@#$ing magically trapped. Jewels like this are why we're !@#$ing here.  If you try and swindle me out of my !@#$ing cut of the job then expect me to cut it back out of your !@#$ing hide. If you had done more than half your job before I woudln'tve had to beat the flames off of Ada. Now do your !@#$ing job, tell us if its still trapped, then shut the !@#$ up*." The force of the jab is painful and forceful enough to push the young man back a step.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 3, 2008)

"Back off Garn, we may need that to access areas where more this queen lies and thus more treasure. We'll split all of this when we get out of here and we'll all get out of here alive." says Maugra


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 5, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> The pleased avaricious look on the broken face of the half-orc as he admires the huge gem turns ugly at Vanden's words. He spins around with a glare on his face and sloshes towards the young man, creating waves of filthy water as his mass pushes towards Vanden.




OOC: Did you mean Garnet? He's the one who was talking about the amulet, not Vanden.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 7, 2008)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> OOC: Did you mean Garnet? He's the one who was talking about the amulet, not Vanden.



oops!


----------



## Trollbabe (Apr 8, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Your !@#$ing job, wizard boy, is to say whether its still !@#$ing magically trapped. Jewels like this are why we're !@#$ing here.  If you try and swindle me out of my !@#$ing cut of the job then expect me to cut it back out of your !@#$ing hide. If you had done more than half your job before I woudln'tve had to beat the flames off of Ada. Now do your !@#$ing job, tell us if its still trapped, then shut the !@#$ up*."



Trying to remain calm Garnet thinks to himself, maybe he should have seen the trap for what it was. But even still did he possess the power to negate it? Garnet moves away from the angry orc muttering under his breath. "Half my job? We shoulda left you bound and gagged in the attic."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 9, 2008)

"Come on you two, now should we continue? I've not got any more of Tuen's blessings for Ada or any more of us that are injured." says Maugra trying to turn Garnet and Garn from each other's throats.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2008)

*Garn the cheerful*

"*Ada's half toasted and we got the jewel, we could !@#$ing leave now and sell it, but getting everybody past the watch again might not be as !@#$ing easy. They're too !@#$ing stupid to figure out the trick to getting down unless the captain checks it out himself so we'd most likely be fine on that end*."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 17, 2008)

Staring at the amulet a long time, Garnet realizes with a start that its shape exactly matches the hole in the door sealing the end of the passageway.


----------



## Trollbabe (Apr 17, 2008)

"If I may have the amulet for a moment? I think its purpose has been revealed to me." Garnet takes the amulet (Assuming no one protests.) and attempts to use it like a key to open the door at the end of the hall. "This ought to do the trick..."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 18, 2008)

The amulet fits securely into the depression. Almost immediately, the runes around the seal flicker with arcane fire. There's a sound like glass breaking and the door begins to move, the ruined splinters of the amulet dropping into the water as the door slides open.

The five foot wide corridor immediately turns to the right beyond the now opened seal. The hallway is waist-deep in foul water. Part of the left wall and ceiling have collapsed, creating a sloping pile of rubble below a four-foot diameter hole. A trickle of water and sludge flows from out of the hole.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 18, 2008)

Garn looks in disbelief, momentarily speechless at the remains of the shattered gem. His face starts to turn purple with rage "*You !@#$ing idiot I can't believe you broke the gem. Save the !@#$ing shards at least. Who's got a @!#$ing pouch? Aargh!"*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ignoring Garn's rant, Maugra is far more concern with the damaged passage ahead. "That does not bode well.  If the sewers are leaking into this complex from that hole, then we might find that others have already entered here before and may still be about. I had anticipated some form of trap or guardian, but we may be facing living opponents down here as well."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 24, 2008)

Vanden frowns at Maugra's observation. "Then it is more imperative than ever that we investigate, to make certain that the Sahuagin Queen remains undisturbed." He looks over at Ada with concern. "We should see that she is safely taken care of first, though. Maugra, do you think that your temple would be able to provide us with healing draughts, for a suitable donation? I feel they may be necessary should we explore further."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 25, 2008)

Beyond the pile of rubble, the hallway ends at a wooden door adorned with a blue painted skull. At one time, the door might have been solid, but exposure to water and dampness appears to have rotted the wood.

In the quiet as everyone ponders Vanden's suggestion, the group can hear a soft sound coming from beyond the door; perhaps it's voices whispering, or maybe just the wind whistling.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 25, 2008)

Garn sloshes his way as quietly as he can up to the door and listens at it. An ugly sneer on his face as he chokes up on his spiked beat stick.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 25, 2008)

Garn can't identify the sound, but it seems like the noise might be coming from _inside_ the door itself.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 25, 2008)

*Garn shares his learned wisdom*

"*Something's happening with the !@#$ing door. Its not !@#$ing something past it, its the !@#$ing door itself!"* Garn springs back.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 27, 2008)

Vanden moves to Garn's side, dropping into a defensive stance. "The door...? What could it possibly be?"

[sblock=ooc]Ready an action to attack the "door" if a threat manifests.[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Apr 29, 2008)

Garnet uses the corner of the entrance tunnel for cover peering down at the "possessed" door. Maybe it will eat Garn! Garnet shakes his head casting such thoughts away.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 30, 2008)

The door remains steadfastly immobile, although Garn can still hear the strange sounds coming from inside.


----------



## Trench (May 2, 2008)

"Oh good," Ada says weakly. "Let's prod another possible trap. I'll just lie here behind the door guys."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 2, 2008)

"Well if you're going to open it, get on with it. I'm not opening another door." says Maugra, looking disconcertingly back towards Ada. Maugra still feels guilty for triggering the blast that flattened her.


----------



## Voadam (May 6, 2008)

Garn snarls and brings his beat stick down hard against the rotted wood of the door, smashing it.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 7, 2008)

As Garn's weapon smashes through the door, he triggers a magical trap, electricity flashing across his frame and into the water that fills the hallway.

[sblock=ooc]Garn takes 3 points of damage.

Maugra is close enough to take 1 point of damage.

Ada and Garnet are out of range of the trap, even with the water serving as a conductor.[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 7, 2008)

At his companion's rash act, Vanden springs forward to the half-orc's side, both to brace himself against any attackers on the opposite side of the door as well as to support Garn should he be too injured to stand.

[sblock=ooc]I take it Vanden didn't get hit by the trap? Also, what is on the far side of the door?[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 7, 2008)

"*Ah !@#$!!!" * Garn curses loudly as the pain of the magic lightning hits him.


----------



## Trollbabe (May 9, 2008)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> As Garn's weapon smashes through the door, he triggers a magical trap, electricity flashing across his frame and into the water that fills the hallway.



Garnet winces as the trap is triggered. He shudders to think how they can continue to proceed like this... just triggering magical wards again and again...


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2008)

Still cursing Garn peers ahead, his orcish eyes piercing any darkness.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 12, 2008)

Maugra remains ready. She'll not expend her minor healing yet, saving them to rescue a fallen comrade should (when?) that happen in the future.


----------



## Trench (May 13, 2008)

"See me? Standing here uncooked?"

"Yeah, I thought so."

Ada sighs and advances slowly to peer into the dark. "What do we have?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 13, 2008)

A staircase rises up out of the water, ending at a landing five feet above everyone's heads.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 14, 2008)

Maugra advances with the others, her pistol at the ready.


----------



## Trollbabe (May 15, 2008)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Maugra advances with the others, her pistol at the ready.



 Garnet follows close behind Maugra. He carries his spear in one hand and his lantern in the other, trying to give his companions as much light as possible.


----------



## Trench (May 15, 2008)

"Are we really healthy enough to keep going further?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 16, 2008)

The stairs end at a 15 x 15 room with another door on the far side of the chamber.

This room is sparse. The walls are rough-hewn and bear absolutely no ornamentation whatsoever. The stone floor is smooth, with a few spidery cracks crisscrossing its surface. Fine grainy sand seems to spill from these cracks, and in the sand the group sees several large beetles, black as obsidian and fierce-looking. There's an unpleasant odor to the place, different from the musty scent filling the rest of this level and the one above.


----------



## Voadam (May 21, 2008)

Garn looks at the beetles then glares at Garnet. "*Yeah, !@#$ing brilliant use of the gem. Worth every !@#$ing copper I could've gotten for it. Much better than hawking it for !@#$ing healing for Ada. Any bright ideas wizard boy?*" If any beetle comes towards him Garn brutally squashes it flat with his beat stick.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 28, 2008)

"Just calm down Garn!  You wanna leave?  Might be best for all of us to. Come back down when we are ready." says Maugra keeping a wary eye on the beetles.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 28, 2008)

Garn crushes a beetle, which a satisfying squelch.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 28, 2008)

Garn crushes a beetle, which makes a satisfying squelch.


----------



## Voadam (May 28, 2008)

"*Let's bug out before Ada drops dead*." Garn peers at the beetles with disgust *"!@#$ing vermin*" he mutters.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 29, 2008)

Vanden nods. "I agree with Garn. We are not at full strength, and who knows what else might lurk within. Perhaps we can purchase some healing draughts with the money we earned for Longcoat's defeat?"

Sighing, he asked Garnet, "Do you know of any spells of sealing or warding that we might set up to try and forestall any others coming down this way until we return?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 30, 2008)

Maugra nods, feeling responsible for Ada's condition both in the explosion and the lack of healing.  She'll wait till Garnet offers word on whether he has some form of arcane lock or not before leading the way back towards the surface.


----------



## Voadam (May 30, 2008)

Garn starts sloshing his way back. The burns on his flesh from the magic ward an ugly black.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jun 2, 2008)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Sighing, he asked Garnet, "Do you know of any spells of sealing or warding that we might set up to try and forestall any others coming down this way until we return?"



In a defeated tone Garnet looks to the floor. "I have nothing that can seal this place." The young sorcerer turns to follow his companions out of the dungeon feeling he has let them down.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 4, 2008)

The group makes their way up into the Ten Bells.

"Oy, what are you lot doing inside there?" yelps a watchman sticking his head in the door.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 8, 2008)

Maugra elbows Garnet and Vanden to the front knowing they are better at speaking than her. She mutters under her breath about the guard always there when you don't want em to be.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jun 8, 2008)

Garnet moves forward at Maugra's prodding. "We got lost in the labryinth... We're delvers... smelt the sea water and figured this must be an exit.  And look it is indeed an exit. Sorry to surprise you like that friend..." Garnet pats the guard on the shoulder with a friendly smile.

[sblock=ooc]Bluff +7[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 9, 2008)

Garn's hand tightens instinctively around the haft of his beat stick as he recognizes the voice. "*I'm not in the !@#$ing mood." * he mutters under his breath. He glides unobtrusivley out of the direct view of the guard as Garnet distracts the guard.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 12, 2008)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> Garnet moves forward at Maugra's prodding. "We got lost in the labryinth... We're delvers... smelt the sea water and figured this must be an exit.  And look it is indeed an exit. Sorry to surprise you like that friend..." Garnet pats the guard on the shoulder with a friendly smile.



The guard's expression betrays that he was expecting something else, and he steps aside and jerks his head toward the street.

"Delvers, figures. Get on out of there. Bad place to be hanging around, right now, and there will be trouble if anyone catches you down there."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 18, 2008)

Vanden nods grimly and thanks the guardsman for his advice. As the group exits the tavern, he says "We must get Ada to a healer. Perhaps we can acquire some healing draughts for ourselves as well before we return."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 18, 2008)

"My temple is all the way across town in the temple quarter. We can go there." says Maugra.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2008)

"*What are the !@#$ing Watch doing there?" * Garn scowls casting an evil eye glance back for the guardsman as they take Ada to the temple.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 23, 2008)

"Same thing they were when we got here, guarding the scene of the grisliest crime in recent docks memory." answers Maugra to Garn's retorical question.  She continues to lead the others to her temple. Given their condition they will likely draw stares or up turned noses as they make their way up towards the temple quarter.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 25, 2008)

There are some raised eyebrows as the group squelches their way into the Temple of Teun, but the roar of the ever-working machines and the hiss of the gas lamps prevent them from being questioned.

A dwarf with no eyebrows and a visibly singed beard approaches Maugra, leaning forward to yell a question in her ear. She points to her wounded companions, and the dwarf nods, waving them toward a side chamber while he hustles off another direction, to find someone to help them.

[sblock=ooc]What sort of healing are you guys looking for?[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jul 4, 2008)

"*Let's get these !#@$ing magic burns on me and Ada taken care of then head back down. Don't your clerics do !@#$ing, whats it called, healing spells?*"

[sblock]a cure light should cure Garn and two of them should hopefully do for Ada.[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 5, 2008)

Garnet looks about the temple amazed by its inner workings. Never one for religion this place is very foreign to him. He remains close to his friends hoping not to offend any of the followers of Teun.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 5, 2008)

"Brother, we need some curative spells please, my friends have been hurt." asks Maugra.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 8, 2008)

Cogmother Bersha Munro enters the room, looking stern. She always looks stern. She shuts the door behind her, managing to shove it fully shut while still remaining dignified, shutting out the worst of the racket.

"Sister Maugra," she says, eyeing the unbelievers in their midst. "I will be happy to heal you. Whom do these others pledge their hearts and souls to, though?"


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 11, 2008)

Vanden bows his head respectfully to the Cogmother. "I require no healing, Most Reverend Mother. But if I may plea for your indulgence on behalf of my companions." He indicates Garn and Ada. "They may appear as ruffians, but these are two of the heroes who helped bring the murderer Longcoat to justice."

[sblock=ooc]Diplomacy check as Vanden works his silvery tongue with the Cogmother.

Couldn't find this thread for a while after the boards reorganized, but everything seems to be good now. Good thing, I'd hate to have to find all the old links that I had bookmarked again. [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jul 11, 2008)

"*That's !@#$ing right. Nasty piece of work that was. Red-hatted little !@#$er coming back after I crushed his head and split his fey skull with my boot. I hate !@#$ing regenerators! Won't be cutting up nobody's mom no more, the !@#$er. Had to deal with his dart spitting trap as well*." Garn starts out boastfully but it turns to a bit of a rant. "*Got anything to drink in here Maugra? I need something to take the !@#$ing sting out of the trap burns.*"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 13, 2008)

"I suppose it's too much to hope that his foul mouth is a result of his injuries," Munro sighs. "Still, these are not ordinary Delvers you have brought me, Sister Maugra. I suppose the church can be prevailed upon to help out, at least this once."

[sblock=ooc]With Vanden's help, that's a cure light wounds for both Ada and Garn, each of whom gets 8 hit points back.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 13, 2008)

*double post*


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 14, 2008)

After Garn and Ada receive their healing, as the group sits together, Vanden hesitantly approaches the half-orc. "Friend Garn, you have been a tremendous asset to us, and I look forward to continuing to work alongside you," he begins. "But perhaps it would be best, in the future, if you leave me or one of the others to do the talking? Not everyone we encounter may take quite as well to your... err... 'colorful' use of the Common tongue as we do."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 17, 2008)

"Hold your tongue, Garn. Show some respect, we're here for help." says Maugra disprovingly after they are alone. "That almost cost us the healing I think. It'll be best to avoid all of us returning her for a while. I will still be able to acquire healing salves I should think though."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 17, 2008)

*Garn*

Feeling a bit more jovial with his burns healed Garn responds to Vanden "*Nah, every priestess loves a genuine hero. She was just being coy about it. All women are !@#$ing like that. When you're as loved and admired as I am you'll get @!#$ing used to it too Vanden. Since we don't have a big honking ruby to show for the !@#$ing burns Ada and I took for the group I say we get drunk, see some of Ada's gals, and take another shot at it tomorrow when Maugra's in a better mood."*


----------



## Trench (Jul 19, 2008)

"Well, your mastery of understanding of the fair sex is apparently equal to your command of language," Ada grimaces, much more vocal now that her wounds are mostly healed. "I'd be more than happy to call it for the night. Come on Garn, let's see if we can't find a bag to put over you so one of the girls is willing."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 21, 2008)

Trench said:


> "Well, your mastery of understanding of the fair sex is apparently equal to your command of language," Ada grimaces, much more vocal now that her wounds are mostly healed. "I'd be more than happy to call it for the night. Come on Garn, let's see if we can't find a bag to put over you so one of the girls is willing."




Garn guffaws loudly and joins Ada.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 21, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Are we OK with fast-forwarding to the next day?[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 24, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I'm fine with it.[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 24, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Fine with me too.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 24, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Yup absolutely good to go.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 29, 2008)

The next morning, the Ten Bells looks much the same, although now the watchmen at each door have gotten stools and the caliber of those assigned has dropped quite a bit: The watchman outside the old shack entrance is asleep, while the one that's supposed to be at the door of the inn proper can be found halfway down the block, talking up an early rising streetwalker.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 29, 2008)

In a better mood this morning Garn resists the urge to clout the sleeping guard and swiftly moves into the Ten Bells unnoticed while the opportunity is ripe.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 31, 2008)

Muddy bootprints, now long since dried, mark the traffic of countless watchmen in and out of the Ten Bells.

Heading downstairs, it looks like no stone was left unturned, and much of the building has been stripped of anything suspicious -- or valuable -- but the stone circle outside Longcoat's lair remains in the up position, as though it were nothing more than a marking on the floor.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 31, 2008)

*double post*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 31, 2008)

Maugra moves forward, still conscious of the last time she set off a trap and commands the circle to descend once everyone is on board.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 8, 2008)

It appears the watch did not discover the secret of the circle, and as the group descends back down into the earth, they find everything as it was.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 8, 2008)

*Garn*

"*Heh the ignorant louts'll never figure it out. Let's see if the beetles are gone."* Garn sloshes his way ahead.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 8, 2008)

Maugra follows Garn as he heads further in.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 9, 2008)

To Garn's disappointment, the beetles are still in the dusty and dry room.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 11, 2008)

"Any ideas on how to deal with those? Should've brought some fire I suppose." muses Maugra, regretting her lack of preparation.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2008)

Erekose13 said:


> "Any ideas on how to deal with those? Should've brought some fire I suppose." muses Maugra, regretting her lack of preparation.




Garn shudders in disgust at the crawling mass. "*Bugs don't like fire?*" He asks Maugra as he reaches into a belt pouch. He draws forth a ceramic flask and hefts it once judging its mass. With a powerful heave he hurls the flask into the mass of the swarm snarling "*There better be some more !@#$ing jewels down here. Traps, filthy water, bugs." *As the flask shatters there is a spray of the oil and pitch alchemical concoction it contained. Upon contact with the air the concoction bursts into flames that start to crisp a large area of the bugs. Garn's eyes light up in the bright flames and a smile breaks across his ugly face. "*I bet the stacks of paper in the Pelican'd make an even prettier flame*." Having sloshed through the water to get here Garn readies to spring through an opening past any remaining bugs once the flames die down enough.


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 15, 2008)

Garnet pauses to see if the fire was effective or whether the bugs are not bothered by it.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 18, 2008)

The beetles squeal and recoil from the fire, clearing a path through the room.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 18, 2008)

Garn dashes through the opening made by his flask's flames, leading the way onward.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Maugra follows Garn quickly past the beetles.


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 31, 2008)

Voadam said:


> Garn dashes through the opening made by his flask's flames, leading the way onward.



Garnet follows Garn being careful to avoid any beetles that the fire did not immolate.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 11, 2008)

As the group steps away from the front door, they find their strides taking them far further than they could have expected. The group stands, it appears, in the wastes of a desert, perhaps even the Great Desert of Uraq, far to the south.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2008)

Garn stops dead in his tracks and whips out his beat stick. "*What the !@#$?*" He says in disbelief at coming out from a wet underground passageway under the coastal city of Ptolus and into a desert. He turns back around to look back the way they came. 

"*What. The. !@#$.*" He repeats in case his companions did not hear the first time.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 11, 2008)

"Indeed. I concur. What the !@#$" says Maugra, using language that she rarely does.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Sep 12, 2008)

Vanden halts in his progress, momentarily shaken by the sudden change in environment. "This cannot be real," he murmurs. Kneeling, he tests the texture of the sand, grabbing a fistful and letting it seep through his fingers. "Garnet," he calls to his sorcerous companion, "Are you able to detect any magical workings? Perhaps this is but a phantasm, or hallucination?"

As he says this, he carefully moves forwards, arms outstretched as if feeling for a wall or barrier, perhaps hidden beneath illusion.

[sblock=ooc]Is there a visible/tangible change in heat that would accompany a desert environment? Anything visible behind us through the doorway? Or did that disappear as well?[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Sep 15, 2008)

Garn's ears prick up as he listens hard.


ooc ever suspicious just in case there is a hidden assailant moving in on us Garn listens for one.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 16, 2008)

The air is dry here, as the group might expect, but it is not as hot as they've been told deserts typically are -- although the Cold Desert of Palastan is said to be cool but dry, the result of some long-ago disaster that turned the lizardfolk into refugees in Ptolus and elsewhere -- but the sun is still low in the sky, and it could get hotter as it rises.

Behind them, shimmering in the distance, appears to be the door the group entered through, but it is miles away at a minimum. Looking the other direction, the door the group was headed toward is likewise miles away, albeit closer than the door that moments ago was just behind them.

Vanden takes several steps, arms outstretched, but his hands encounter only dry air and a gritty breeze.


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 16, 2008)

Garnet looks about his new surroundings and stares in awe. The young boy has never been outside the city's walls and now stands in the vast open space of a desert. Illusion or otherwise he lets it soak in a moment. Then to Vanden's request he closes his eyes to focus himself and then channels a spell through his body... reaching out and feeling for any nearby magic auras. (_Detect Magic_)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 16, 2008)

"I suppose putting a sahuagin out in the middle of a desert would certainly keep her imprisoned." offers Maugra.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Sep 16, 2008)

Erekose13 said:


> "I suppose putting a sahuagin out in the middle of a desert would certainly keep her imprisoned." offers Maugra.




"That is a very good point," Vanden comments, still dubious. "The presence of the door in the distance seems to indicate this isn't her prison, but it would certainly be a deterrent to her escape."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 17, 2008)

The desert seems magical, but it is the magic of a magical landscape, and not of an illusion, as far as Garnet can tell.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 20, 2008)

Garn squints at the bright sunlight. The sun's glare brings one out in him as well. In the weird circumstances his danger sense is triggered and he is primed for something to jump out in ambush, whether from under the sand or invisibly or what he does not know, but he expects it in his bones. He proceeds forward warily, beat stick out and ready.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 23, 2008)

After a half-hour of approaching their new surroundings as though something was going to jump out and eat them at any moment, it becomes clear to the group that, somehow, they really are in a desert, and not beneath Ptolus any more, and that the temperature is rising.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 23, 2008)

Garn wipes sweat from his brow as he trudges along, the heat putting him into a foul humor. "*How !@#$ing far is it to that door.*" He gripes.


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 24, 2008)

Voadam said:


> Garn wipes sweat from his brow as he trudges along, the heat putting him into a foul humor. "*How !@# far is it to that door.*" He gripes.



"It looks a fair distance off." Garnet raises a hand to his brow to block the sun from his eyes. "But who knows what awaits us ahead..." Using his spear as a walking stick Garnet follows his companions towards the distant door.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 24, 2008)

Maugra has no witty reply for Garn and continues towards the door in the distance in silence.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Sep 25, 2008)

Vanden, too, proceeds forward. The mystery of their dilemma continues to plague him all the while.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 26, 2008)

"*!@#$ing neverending beach without water*." Garn spits out grumpily as he trudges along.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 26, 2008)

As the group marches through the desert, the sun steadily rises higher and higher in the sky, making them hotter than they have ever been. At first, the lack of humidity seems like a blessing, and an exotic one to the residents of perpetually damp Ptolus but the unfamiliar parching thirst that accompanies it is unwelcome and more than a little frightening.

Neither door, before or after them, appears appreciably closer.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 17, 2008)

*Garn says orcs prefer night time.*

Garn shades his eyes and looks about "*See any place we can hole up in some !@#$ing shade until night? We're !@#$ing roasting out here under that !@#$ing sun*."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 21, 2008)

"Well this certainly does appear to be an effective prison. Perhaps we should split up. Half go to one door and the other towards the other door." offers Maugra.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 23, 2008)

The group realizes that, for the first time in their lives, they're in real danger if they do not drink something, and soon.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2008)

*Garn, motivational speaker*

"*We better think of something. I'm getting thirsty enough to !@#$ing drink wizard boy's blood*."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 31, 2008)

"I've got nothing I'm afraid.  Living so close to the sea in a city full of pubs and the like I've not carried water with me ever." replied Maugra completely helpless.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2008)

*"!@#$*" Garn mutters blackly as he plods on. "*I'm so thirsty I'd even drink water. Can't even magick up a !@#$ing glass of water. !@#$ first shade I see I'm taking a !@#$ing break.*" He glares up at the sky blaspheming *"!@#$ing Daykeeper's charge. Can't wait for this day to end."*


----------



## Trollbabe (Nov 7, 2008)

Garnet stops walking and lowers himself to his knees. He opens his pack and wipes his brow. He then rummages about inside looking for his waterskin.

[sblock=OOC]On my character sheet I have a waterskin listed. Can I assume it is full?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 12, 2008)

There is indeed water in the waterskin, although looking at the sunken eyes and splitting pale lips of his fellows, Garnet knows it won't last very long. Another source of water will be required if the group will survive in this desert.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the tremendous delays. I work as a newspaper reporter, and the election kicked my butt. We're out the far side, though, and I'm back. Now just escape from this very 1E trap room and we'll be back and rolling.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 12, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Welcome back WD.  I'm having a bit of trouble staying connected with this game and out of ideas on how to escape from the 'room'. [/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 12, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]If everyone is equally stumped, I'll move everyone through it with a mild penalty instead of letting it be a show-stopper.[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Nov 12, 2008)

Garnet sips from his waterskin and then passes it around to his friends. "It won't solve the problem but maybe it can buy us some time to figure this out." Garnet stares at the ever distant door trying to think what the answer to this barrier could be. "Maybe digging... maybe the door behind is actually the door infront. Perhaps we need to say a keyword..." Defeated Garnet shakes his head. "I just don't know..."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 13, 2008)

"What about walking in a different direction? or convincing ourselves its all an illusion.?" offers Maugra, not really very hopefull that either of those will help at all.

[sblock=ooc]I'm all for having things move along at this point.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 27, 2008)

That night, the desert gets punishingly cold, and the group huddles around what little they've brought with them that burns before falling asleep, huddled together under their cloaks.

Garn snores, to no one's particular surprise, and Maugra has a hard time sleeping because of it. She awakes in the pre-dawn gloom, ready to elbow him again -- and no longer being particularly diplomatic about it, this time -- when she realizes the noise is something else.

Blinking, she spies a large mechanical pump, banging and grinding away. She walks across the sand toward it, and when she hears, through the tulmult, the sound of liquid, she begins to run. A familiar stone bucket, which she had to fill at a similar pump in the Temple of Teun as a novitiate with pure clean water -- which had meant, in turn, learning how the pump worked, turning it off, disassembling it, cleaning it and reassembling it first -- sits full of water beneath a spigot.

Maugra drops to her knees, and plunges her hands into the bucket. The icy cold water pools in her hands, but as she raises it to her mouth, she awakes.

She knows what she has to do now, though, and the others awake to find Maugra praying through dry, chapped lips.

Teun hears the prayer, and fills the waterskin repeatedly throughout the day, and through the two days that follow. Teun likewise shields the group from the worst of the elements during that time.

On the third day, sunburned, and heartily sick of the rations Garnet has shared, the group reaches the far door. It opens to a depressingly mundane hallway, which extends 20 feet before them, before dead-ending, with doors on the left and right tunnel.

Looking back into the desert they've just left, the group sees an ordinary room, albeit one that's a little dusty and sandy.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 5, 2008)

"Blessed Tuen thats a nasty trap. I say we camp here and recover a bit. I can continue providing water and we should rest up before we find the next nasty trap." says Maugra.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 11, 2008)

The corridor the group finds themselves in is quiet and no sound can be heard from the rest of the complex.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 13, 2008)

VACATION ALERT: I'm off till Jan 4th on vacation. I'll try to post while I'm away because getting time to post is a vacation for me


----------



## Voadam (Jan 6, 2009)

Painfully sunburned, Garn looks back the way they came. He marks the place in his head where the desert jump begins. "*There better be a !@#$-load of jewels at the end of this*." he snarls. In the lull after his statement he listens intently, just in case there is anything nearby about to come leaping and gibbering upon them in an assault.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 6, 2009)

Maugra doesn't even flinch when Garn swears again, she is becoming used to his foul language either that or she is just too tired and thirsty herself. She continues to council a rest again.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jan 7, 2009)

When Garnet had thought of becoming a delver he had never envisioned this. He looks at the two doors as he lays resting. What dangers lie ahead? Looking to his companions he speaks quietly: "So which door?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 8, 2009)

"I'd prefer to rest first, but after that, left I suppose." replies Maugra.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 9, 2009)

"*Left. Whatever*." Garn slumps down and leans against the cool wall. He takes off his boots and scrapes out the sand that had been irritating him. Garn takes his ease, the cold dark stone more to his tastes than the dry extremes of the desert. Here were shadows he could lurk in. Shadows from which to pounce. Much better.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 11, 2009)

The group recovers in quiet and, to Ptolusites, much more familiar cold and damp.

Down here, there's only the sound of water dripping somewhere and nothing more.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 13, 2009)

After making sure his boots are sand and grit free Garn rests heavily. When all are ready to go he hefts his beat stick and sets his scowl ready for what comes as the party proceeds through the left door.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 13, 2009)

"You know my parents often spoke of mornings underground. I have to admit that I think this is the first night I've spent below the streets of Ptolus and I'm feeling pretty refreshed. To the left then?" said Maugra leading the way to the left door after their breakfast of gruel and water.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 15, 2009)

The door opens with only a little effort, having long since swollen with moisture over the years. A staircase rises in the corridor beyond, rising five feet before coming to a 20 foot long corridor. At the far end is a stone door, large and imposing, carved with shapes that are difficult to discern in the dim light.

Before that, though, just at the top of the stairs, is another doorway, the door ajar, leading to a chamber off to the right.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 16, 2009)

Garn will lead the way towards the open door.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Maugra follows Garn in.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jan 20, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Garn will lead the way towards the open door.



Garnet lights his lantern and raises it high trying to give as much light as possible to those in the front ranks. Still tired from the desert Garnet does his best to keep his wits sharp. "What are those carvings? Lets take a closer look..."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 21, 2009)

The door to the room stands ajar, and opens into a circular chamber twenty feet in diameter. Frescoes upon the walls depict torture and death in gruesome detail. A section of the wall to the left has partly collapsed, and sewage-stained water seeps through in a foul stream. The smell of waste is thick and heady.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 21, 2009)

Garn cases the circular room with the sewage stream and ugly frescoe art "*Dead end with no !@#$ing jewels*." He concludes with a snarl and moves over to check out the closed stone door.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 27, 2009)

"Lets keep moving then." says Maugra as she follows Garn to the next door.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 4, 2009)

As Garn stalks around the room, the foul water sloshes forward, slamming the door shut. There's a brief moment where the party can see the water lashing up at their light sources, and then they go out, leaving them in the darkness in a room rapidly filling with stinking liquid, although it does not move like any ordinary water they've ever encountered before.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 5, 2009)

Using his orcish sight Garn locates the mass of moving water in the sudden dark and pounds on it with his beat stick double handed. "*All right you filthy !@#$er.*" Garn curses the water.

ooc dodge the mass of water.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 5, 2009)

Not really sure that a pistol would work on water, Maugra instead draws her club. Its a little unweildy for her as she swings it awkwardly.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 10, 2009)

Garn pounds the water mass with great force. Since no opportunity for a low blow exists he contents himself with striking based on brute strength to power the blows.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 19, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]In theory, Ada is still with us, but seems unlikely to keep up. Would one of you mind piloting her? You'll want to have a full four-man party for this last stretch of the dungeon.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Feb 23, 2009)

"I can't see what's going on, somebody get a light going." Ada says as she clutches her weapon.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 5, 2009)

The group thrashes around in the dark, their weapons splashing through what feels like rushing waterfalls where there were none a moment before, until finally Garn crashes against the water-logged door. There's a squeaking sound as sodden wood moves against stone and the long-since-rusted hinges. Then there's a crack and the water suddenly begins to drop precipitiously in the room.

There are no more movements in the dark, save those made by the Delvers themselves.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 6, 2009)

Garn scans with his darkvision, watching for signs the water will rise up again as a living thing as well as inspecting through the cracks he created, expecting there to be a drain or pit or hole of some kind. *"!@#$ing water magic thing."*


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 10, 2009)

"Indeed, that was not what I had expected, certainly not after the desert. Anyone have a light to see what lies ahead?" says Maugra.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 10, 2009)

Ada pulls out a torch to illuminate the chamber for the humans.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 12, 2009)

The tunnel, now an inch or so deep in murky water flowing from the failed trap in the room the group just escaped, leads toward a door at the far end of the hall.

Glancing upwards, Garn spots that the stone blocks of the ceiling do not seem equally dark with damp: A 10-foot long block in the ceiling immediately before the door at the end of the hall hangs slightly lower, and water drops run freely down the sides from what would otherwise appear to be sealed cracks between the stones.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 13, 2009)

*Garn*

"*Huh, wierd ceiling in there, I wonder if its a !@#$ing trap. Whatya think Maugra?"*


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 13, 2009)

"I think that might be where the water came out from the trap we've already sprung. Remind me next time we go delving to bring along someone who knows their way around traps." replies Maugra soaked from the water and worried about her black powder.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 24, 2009)

"*You're the !@#$ing follower of the gizmo god*." Garn points out sullenly.

Garn will slosh forward to the door warily ready to jump for all his worth to dodge the ceiling section if it cracks and comes down. If he doesn't hear any sounds of the ceiling coming down he'll open the door and move out from under the weak looking ceiling rapidly.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 28, 2009)

"Fine then, we need to find enough to buy some lock picks." replies Maugra. (ooc: and some way to get a bunch of non-class skills for a cleric).  Maugra stands ready while Garn opens the door. She keeps her eyes on the ceiling as he does so.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 1, 2009)

As Garn sloshes toward the door, he notices a peculiar ripple in the water beneath the rock. He pulls his foot back, off of the concealed pressure plate, extra water and mud dripping on him from around the ceiling block trap.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2009)

"And now we know how the trap was sprung. Can you feel out a way around it to get to the door?" offers Maugra not being very helpful.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 3, 2009)

"*Mother !@#$%^! I hate this place more and more.*" Garn will scoot his way around the pressure plate to the door to open it if he can.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 10, 2009)

There's a sudden release of water and dust as Garn accidentally puts weight on the pressure plate. After a moment, he finds its boundaries and is confident that he can guide everyone safely to the other side -- assuming they follow his directions to the letter.

The door opens with a moment's work: The complex mechanisms aren't particularly successful at keeping even a moderately competent thief from opening the locks.

The room beyond is circular in shape, a crumbling and rat-infested chamber. The ironed-barred door and the cold brick walls give the place the air of some hideous dungeon cell from a nightmare. The room is streaming with dampness and poisonous with stench, due perhaps to the corrupting influence of the filthy water lapping at the group's legs. A statue of a sea-captain stands opposite the door, the figure proud and defiant, with several sahuagin cowed at his feet. Lying in the center of the room is a sarcophagus, its heavy stone lid dust-laden and apparently untouched.

Suddenly, there is a cold draft like someone – or something – passed by, and the sense the presence of an intangible evil.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 26, 2009)

"Uh thats not good. Did we already let her out?" mused Maugra as they started into the room.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 6, 2009)

ooc: sorry WD and Voadam, I'm cutting back on my games, and while this one is not the most intense game I've got I'm going to have to call it a day. Its been fun and thanks for the Ptolus game


----------

